# Advice on selling Bridgeport



## Mike Burford (Mar 26, 2019)

I joined this group recently to get advice on rebuilding my 1939 Bridgeport m head mill. But after a bit of research and a reality check, I’ve decided I wouldn’t be able to do the mill justice and I need to downsize. My jet 12x24 lathe and the mill are way too big for my single car garage shop with everything else I’m into. 

The mill is serial #89 and the m head is serial #M3429. It has what I assume to be the original 1/2 hp 3 phase motor and the B&S 7 spindle taper. I’m looking for any advice on what it might be worth and the best way to go about selling it. 
Best regards,
Mike


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 27, 2019)

Hard to say Mike, depends on the wear. The plus is the location, the minus is that the M-head is light duty and has a less common taper
Mark


----------



## Mike Burford (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks Mark.  It has worked well for me but I haven’t needed to do any precision work so far. I’m sure it is well worn. The spindle bearings are noisy under load and the X backlash is nearing 0.100. I figured the market would be small, someone looking to do a restoration. My wife said I should donate it. We have the Antique Gas & Steam Engine Museum in Vista and the Pacific Southwest Railway Museum in Campo that probably have the means to do a restoration. It would be cool to find a place that wants to restore it and would let me help!

Thanks again for the feedback Mark. 
Mike


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 27, 2019)

Donating it would be a great option if you don't need the cash from a sale.


----------



## Karl_T (Mar 27, 2019)

From what little I know, southern CA is a good place to be selling.

I'd put it on Craig's list for $1500.  Just beware list this is full of idiots and scammers. my son took out a special phone number and special email just for his craig's list sales. he does quite well with used items though.


----------



## Mike Burford (Mar 27, 2019)

JimDawson, the cash would definitely be nice. I could get the power feed and a better vice on the new stuff! One thing I worry about is donating it then having it rust out in the back 40. That would be a shame. It wouldn’t hurt to contact some places to gauge the interest. 

Karl_T, thanks for the feedback and the tip on the dedicated email address. I will probably go ahead and list on CL And see what happens. 

Best regards,
Mike


----------



## Kroll (Apr 2, 2019)

Like my old father inlaw use to say "You can always go down but you can't go up"


----------



## Threadkiller (Apr 3, 2019)

I would say sell it to me but youre in Cali...Womp. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Burford (Apr 3, 2019)

Kroll said:


> Like my old father inlaw use to say "You can always go down but you can't go up"


So true. I’m going to list it today and hope for the best!


----------



## Mike Burford (Apr 3, 2019)

Posted on CL








						Bridgeport mill
					

Bridgeport round ram M head mill, serial #89. Spindle taper is B&S 7. Motor is 1/2hp 3ph. Included is a home built rotary phase converter made from a 3-6hp static converter and a 3hp 3ph motor....



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------



## Mike Burford (Apr 3, 2019)

Ha! Just my luck. This was posted to CL just about the same time








						Bridgeport Series I Mill
					

Bridgeport Series I Mill 2HP Variable Speed Head 9x42 table Phase-O-Matic static phase converter included Machine is currently powered and ready for inspection Buyer responsible for transport



					sandiego.craigslist.org


----------

